# Upgrade 9.0-RELEASE-p3 to 9.3-RELEASE



## Daniel Santos (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello all,

Do you guys know how safe would be to upgrade a 9.0 box to release 9.3 using the `freebsd-update -r 9.3-RELEASE upgrade` command?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 16, 2015)

In theory, yes, however there were multiple errata notices for freebsd-update(8) that prevents it from working.

I would recommend validating the process on a test system.  You have 2 options.
1. Upgrade to 9.1-RELEASE first to ensure the errata notices EN-13:04, EN-13:05, and EN-14:13 are applied.  See FreeBSD Errata Notices for details on those.  Then upgrade to 9.3-RELEASE.
2. Download the latest freebsd-update(8) directly from SVN.


----------

